# Pets For Small Spaces



## divadoll (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometimes, all you have room for is a fish bowl...

but these ones are kinda cool!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol ! Very funny, and creative.


----------



## llehsal (Apr 4, 2011)

Omg I love these!!!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought of these when I saw this thread, how do you feed them??


----------



## divadoll (Apr 4, 2011)

looks like there's a plug at the heel and the toe to clean the water and feed them and take out the dead fish once it croaks.


----------



## apioollk20 (May 18, 2011)

wow,looks so nice and funny.


----------



## 4616VanityPlace (May 19, 2011)

They Look So Cute.

But The Fish Shoes Are A




 (no-no)


----------



## Distance (May 19, 2011)

Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thats mean, theres not enough room for them to swim around in...​


----------



## SkyDreams21 (Jul 1, 2011)

haha imagine wearing those shoes.


----------



## monicatho (Nov 24, 2011)

I prefer not to imagine anyone wearing those shoes! But I do like the small aquariums. Interesting home decorations!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 29, 2011)

The fish aquarium and the book ends look awesome!


----------



## monicatho (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ms-Jelena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The fish aquarium and the book ends look awesome!



That's true! I think those are the most interesting home decorations I've ever seen!


----------



## katana (Nov 30, 2011)

The fish shaped fish bowl is cute, as long as you dont have a cat. It looks perfect for kitty to stick its head in to.

The bookends are too small and I'd be afraid of them crashing to the ground when someone removes a book from the shelf.

The wall hanging bowl is the nicest I think. Lalso the most realistic for a very small apartment or living space.

The shoes look ridiculous and very cruel. I don't think the fish could be real, they are too small themselves, and there is no way to properly clean and filter the water or feed them. I remember seeing pictures of crazy shoes like that from the 70s.

Fish do better in a larger aquarium with a filter for oxygen and other fish for company. Fish are group animals that swim in schools and not alone. The only fish you may want to seperate would be fighting fish.


----------



## Smilless (Feb 24, 2019)

I want to get a parrot. In My opinion, this is an ideal pet for small spaces.


----------



## Dankore (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes, the parrot is a wonderful pet. My friend has 
[SIZE=10pt]Cockatiel. This is a very clever bird, doesn't require complex care, but loves to twitt. I also want such parrot. I found a good portal [/SIZE]
cockatielreview.com [SIZE=10pt]with helpful articles and tips on caring for these birds.  I think birds are a universal pet. Firstly, they aren't allergic, secondly, they can and love to communicate with you and thirdly, you can take them with you on vacation. [/SIZE]


----------



## Theresa J. Ginter (Aug 16, 2019)

I agree that the parrot is ideal for a small room. It is more interesting with him than with fish. I also had a gray Cockatiel.


----------



## hebofiyi (Nov 18, 2019)

When I was little I always had animals in the house. It's a turtle, and cats and dogs. Now I have a small apartment. And I rent it. But I have a pet, too. It's a rabbit. My rabbit is very gentle and intelligent. He doesn't scratch, as many people think. When I come after work and take it in my arms, I have a complete relaxation. It is very easy to take care of a rabbit. You need to pick the right cage https://petonbed.com/best-indoor-rabbit-cages/. The cage should not be cramped for the rabbit. The cage should be cleaned during the time, give the rabbit clean water and balanced food. My rabbit loves fresh vegetables. Especially carrots and apple.


----------



## Zelidod (Nov 27, 2019)

I agree with you completely. Friends who read William Golding’s allegorical novel “Lord of the Flies”? I need to write an essay on it. I read the whole book, but I really did not like it, so there is no inspiration to write. I will now order an essay on the service https://gradesfixer.com/free-essay-examples/lord-of-the-flies/. It seems to me better not to write at all than to write bad things without mood. What do you think?


----------

